# What am I hearing?



## jazz1960man (Jul 7, 2012)

Getting a start on my newbie questions today. I came across a deal on some Boston Acoustic speakers a couple years ago. The set included 2 VR950 towers, a VR12 center channel, and a PV800 sub for $150.00. The towers are being used as my speakers in a two channel audio setup, they replaced a pair of 1979 Acculab 320's (I work on a low budget). The sound had been acceptable until listening to the Woody Herman Road Father album and I couldn't detect the triangle sound on one of tracks. Today I hooked up the VR12 to the amp and heard the triangle quite clearly as well as more clarity to the track. Is this typical? The VR12 and VR950 appear to have the same tweeter, so could the towers both have bad tweeters? Are HT systems designed to work as a "team" to handle the different audio information? Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------

